# USA Bassin- Jackson Lake Tournament - May 30, 09



## anglerEd (May 18, 2009)

Come fish with USA Bassin's Central Georgia Division on Jackson Lake May 30, 2009. Head out of Berrys Boat Ramp at safe light along with the other brand new USA Bassin members and weigh in your big sack at 3:30 PM. This will be the 2nd of our 5 event schedule and there is still plenty of time to qualify for the regional tournament. View our Division schedule and link to details/rules at:

http://www.usabassin.com/modules.php?name=Divisions&divisionID=155

USA Bassin is a National Tournament Trail! The way we configured the GA-1 Central Georgia Division schedule, all division tournaments will have a standard $50/boat entry fee and a $10/boat Big Bass pot. You will become a member of USA Bassin to fish these events and we welcome walk-ups on tournament morning. Membership is $25 per angler which  makes you eligible to fish all Divisional events for 1 yr. 

Post Regional qualifiers to the 2010 USA Bassin Classic Tournament (Kentucky Lake, May 1 & 2, 2010) are fishing for Nitro Z-8, Z-7, and X-5 bass boats with a 4th, $12,000.00 Tracker boat, being given away by drawing. These prizes are the cream of the crop, but they are not the only sponsor prizes and give aways in USA Bassin tournaments. We may even get some sweet sponsor goodies at the Division level tournaments.

Hope to see yall there and feel free to contact us with questions.

Mike D.- 478-363-0871 

&

Ed C.- 404-472-5478


----------



## jwood (May 18, 2009)

What other lakes will ya'll be fishing,  I have not checked out the web site yet?


----------



## anglerEd (May 18, 2009)

Oconee is behind us already, but Sinclair and Westpoint are in the future.


----------



## shakeyhead14 (May 19, 2009)

Ill be there. They dont want me on Kentucky lake. LOL. Hate I gotta go to jackson Take it easy on me


----------



## anglerEd (May 19, 2009)

Take it easy on you? Shoot, you didn't take it easy on us! Good sack last week.


----------



## shakeyhead14 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks. Hopefully we can get the numbers up. I know alot of people complain about the payout but A. you  cant beat the 4 boats in the classic. and B. 80% of the time people dont cash checks anyway so there losing less money $25 a partner then 75 or 100 a partner. i think its amazing the people that said well thats only so much for first???? HA! i hear that! Why dont you win one before you complain. Any way I enjoyed fishing it. It was well run, laid back and every one was cool. Ill be fishing all of them


----------



## anglerEd (May 19, 2009)




----------



## fishdoc (May 20, 2009)

Take it easy on us Billy!!!


----------



## Marks500 (May 21, 2009)

I may jump in this one if I have the money.


----------



## anglerEd (May 21, 2009)

Jump right on in Mark


----------



## OL' Square Britches (May 22, 2009)

Y'all will get the numbers up-i would be fishing them if i wasn't already committed to other things-would have started with y'all at Oconee but didn't know about USA Bassin until the week of that 1st Tourny, but it's a good looking Trail and ya'll should do well-i wish ya the Best of Luck.


----------



## fishdoc (May 25, 2009)

Dont forget about us this next weekend on Jackson.


----------



## fishdoc (May 26, 2009)

Hope to see you there this weekend.Ck out the Usa Bassin Web page for updates. We did get some give aways for this tourny from Kentucky 10 , a sponsor of Usa Bassin and ours as well. They sell livewell add ons ck them out.Mike


----------



## fishdoc (May 27, 2009)

Ill be at the ramp,Berrys at 5 am to register any new members. Registration is 5 -5:30 am We are taking off right at safe light. Mike


----------



## Marks500 (May 27, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Ill be at the ramp,Berrys at 5 am to register any new members. Registration is 5 -5:30 am We are taking off right at safe light. Mike



What if I get there at 5:45 can I still register?


----------



## brian lee (May 27, 2009)

safe light will be about 600-615 so try to make it there as early as possible


----------



## fishdoc (May 28, 2009)

Your always early anyway, hope you come fish with us.


----------



## fishdoc (May 31, 2009)

Thank You to those who joined us this Sat. Here are your results
1st Michael Dike jr/Ed Cavender  9.53lb and BF 3.88
2nd Stooksberry/Elder 8.74lb
3rd James Wood/Bernie Mccart 8.00
We hope to see you at our next event in 2 weeks at West Point Lake. Mike


----------



## shakeyhead14 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wish I could have made it. I had the Boating Atlanta on Lanier saturday. For some reason I got mixed up and thought this tournament was the 31st


----------



## Perkins (Jun 1, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Thank You to those who joined us this Sat. Here are your results
> 1st Michael Dike jr/Ed Cavender  9.53lb and BF 3.88
> 2nd Stooksberry/Elder 8.74lb
> 3rd James Wood/Bernie Mccart 8.00
> We hope to see you at our next event in 2 weeks at West Point Lake. Mike



How many boats did you guy's have?


----------



## Perkins (Jun 2, 2009)

Eric Perkins said:


> How many boats did you guy's have?


----------



## fishdoc (Jun 2, 2009)

Not enough, tough to get a good count with all the choices out there and starting mid stream. We only had 6 show for this one. Itll go up with some advertising and some more time for scheduling correctly. Come ck us out its a good program to get to the regionals all you need is 250 points. Finish in the top 40% at the regional and your in the Classic. We are on West Point in two weeks out of Yellow Jacket.Dont forget at the Classic weve got a chance at 4 boats!!!!Hope to see you soon.Mike


----------



## Perkins (Jun 3, 2009)

fishdoc said:


> Not enough, tough to get a good count with all the choices out there and starting mid stream. We only had 6 show for this one. Itll go up with some advertising and some more time for scheduling correctly. Come ck us out its a good program to get to the regionals all you need is 250 points. Finish in the top 40% at the regional and your in the Classic. We are on West Point in two weeks out of Yellow Jacket.Hope to see you soon.Mike



Good deal Mike, I'm sure it will pick up. It was a bad weekend with everything else going on. HD at Hartwell and a big one at Sinclair. thanks, and I will see you around..ep


----------

